# Potty training



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I got my puppy when she was 9 weeks old, so I trained her to go on the potty pad for when i'm at work, etc. Now the problem is...she goes on the pad only. She won't go on the grass. I've tried everything from taking her after she eats for loooong walks so she has to go. I've tried slowly moving the potty pad towards the door, but she's used to going in the corner...so she'll go back to that corner whether the pad is there or not. If anyone has any pointers, I would sincerely appreciate it. THank you!!

-Lina-


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Go back to potty training 101. Take her outside every hour or so, immediately after waking up, 10-15 minute after eating or drinking, when you cannot physically watch her crate her, and if you are physically watching her and she starts to look like she's going to go there then rush her outside, when she goes outside give her TONS of praise, possibly a treat if you want and hopefully she'll catch on. You can also tether her to you with a leash (tie the end you'd be holding to your belt loop or someplace on you) so that you know when she has an accident or whatever.

Also make 200% sure that you have cleaned that corner and gotten ALL of the smell up with a good enzyme cleaner. She will continue to go there if she smells her past encounters. 

And if you ever get a puppy again, IMO training to a pad when you want them to go outside is just extremely confusing to them. Pick one or the other.

Good luck!


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've tried everything that you suggested. I've literally read books and looked online. I've cleaned up everything spotless. I took her outside after she eats, drinks, etc, hour after hour and she refuses to go outside. I figured that it may be confusing for her, but I read in many places that it is fine to potty pad train at first. She is my third dog so it is not that I made a first timer mistake. My other dogs were fine with making the transition, she just seems to have a lot of trouble. Thank you for your input though. =)


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

chunli27 said:


> I've tried everything that you suggested. I've literally read books and looked online. I've cleaned up everything spotless. I took her outside after she eats, drinks, etc, hour after hour and she refuses to go outside. I figured that it may be confusing for her, but I read in many places that it is fine to potty pad train at first. She is my third dog so it is not that I made a first timer mistake. My other dogs were fine with making the transition, she just seems to have a lot of trouble. Thank you for your input though. =)


Then don't allow her to have the accident. Tether her to you so she physically cannot go in that spot, take her out frequently (this does not mean take her out for extended periods of time, just multiple times for 10 minutes or so each), and don't allow her to go to that spot. If you can't watch her crate her. She isn't going to allow herself to explode. If you're doing what I'm saying she wouldn't be going to that spot anymore because what I'm saying is don't give her the opportunity to begin with.

What have you cleaned the floor with? And what breed of dog is she? Also is she spayed? Sometimes spaying can help also. And again you did not state how old she is now. How old is she??


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

She is a Siberian Husky and is now 12 weeks so she can't hold it too long. I've held her on a leash so when I feel that she wants to go, I take her outside. She obviously has to because she whines but refuses. I'll take her back inside...then take her back out about 15 minutes later...she still will not go. A few times now, she has dribbled pee as I took her outside and by the time I get her outside, she won't go anymore. She isnt spayed yet since she isn't at the age yet. I currently have Stainerizer Pet Stain and Odor Removal along with Natures Miracle and Get Serious. If there is something better, please let me know!! Only good thing is...my arms are getting a workout from cleaning the floor so much. As disgusting as it may be, my vet told me to try getting some of her urine and putting it in the grass so she will smell it and hopefully go. All she does is kick up the grass. Thanks so much for trying to help me Boxermommie.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh wow she's still pretty young. You know seriously just keep at it. I mean if she was 1 or 2 and stuck in her ways that's another story but she's still REALLY young. Your vets idea isn't bad they go where they smell. Honestly the best pet smell remover I have found is white vinegar. For carpet stains I use Woolite Pet Stain + Oxygen remover and it works well, but for the smell some white vinegar is one of the best (and cheapest) remedies. I would say stand out there longer but I know you said you've stood out there for an hour. Just keep at it, and when she goes outside make sure to have a treat ready (something tastie). Personally when my dog when in the house I gave him a firm "no" and then took him outside and if he finished outside LOTS of praise. But yes you can try your vets advice to either get some of her urine (or put the pee pad out in the grass where you want her to go) as well as her feces and put it in the grass. Do you have other dogs still livign with you? If so, put them out together. My older dog helped me train my pup as she would go into the yard to go, he'd follow her, smell and go too so unknowingly she truly helped the situation and he worships the ground she walks on LoL.


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you! I'll definitely keep at it, hopefully she'll slowly get it. =)


----------



## clmalcolm (Jun 22, 2008)

*shes a baby*

12 weeks is reallllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy young-- between developing muscle control and trying to figure out what it is her mommy wants from her is a lot to handle.. they just want to go when they want.. all these human rules are ruthless-- like boxermommie said, stay at it.. 100% -- consistancy heading outdoors.. dont stress out yet it can take weeks or even months for her to truely get the concept and be able to control it-- she cant hold it forever.
good luck!


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

My 1st thought when you said she keeps going to the same corner was to put a piece of the puppy pad on the grass where you want her to go. She's so young still, my 6 m/o puppy border collie still has accidents near the back door if we forget to take her outside when she's been inside for a long time. And I believe that huskys are a stubborn breed to train.


----------



## bwhatch2 (Jul 17, 2008)

*another idea*

you might want to try simply not giving her access to that corner. set a large box or something over it while you potty train her to go outside. hopefully since she can't get to her favorite corner she will start to go outside. good luck.


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Another thought*

I had another thought to add to the group. Moving her urine and everything is a great way to encourage her to go outside. I have also heard of a device called a "pee post". You can buy it at petsmart and it sends out a scent that encourages dogs to pee outside. This might be easier then sopping up urine and moving it outside. haha Good luck! sibes are extremely stubborn and they can take months longer to learn something then another dog because they want to do what they want!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Omg my baby husky is the same way! I recently took her to the dog beach and then to a friends to play in the back yard, she refused to go all day, literally. I've had many dogs and she is the first one that held it sooo long at 4 months old. The other day, she actually got a bladder infection due to holding it (according to the vet). 

I'm glad that she's finally going outside instead of the pads, but unfortunately she got an infection. *sigh* Such a stubborn puppy she is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

*On being stubborn*

It might not be that your dog is being stubborn. It could be a bit of insecurity.
Going to the bathroom outside sends a clear message for miles around that "Here I am". Takes a lot of self confidence to send out that message.
It can leave an animal feeling very vulnerable.

I often have people clean up whatever mess there is and take it outside to leave. Kind of saying "Tough luck babe, they all know you're here, the secret is out you might as well go out here". Then you train you pup in such a way (Read Suzanne Clothier) that your dog grows to trust that you have her back and will protect her and keep her safe.

I do the same with the pee pads. I have them move a used one outside.

As for being stubborn, I would invite you to look up the word in a thesauras.
It also means loyal, persistant, and a bunch of other things.

I believe that dogs are rarely being stubborn. I believe we are poor communicators, as in we don't listen/read our dogs well enough and don't give effective feedback.


----------

